# Cajun Shrimp Soup



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just Curious...(kinda like a "Garbo" type of question)...but, do you cook all of the recipes that you post????



If so, what time is dinner???


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not this one but had one with some snapper and shrimp..Kinda like a gumbo... its fine as frog hairs ill tell you


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I will try it this weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried this recipe, it was delicious. My son is a chef so I asked him to do it. His first question, no garlic. He added garlic, also made shrimp broth from shrimp shells instead of water. we left out corn, not a corn in soup eater. Other than that it was delicious, kind of pricey, about 30 bucks, I live in North Miss, shrimp hard to come by, thanks.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know what happened, but who bashes receipies enough that the guy feels he ought to take them down? I enjoyed reading and trying a few of them and now they are gone. I hope the people here who have to find something on every thread to bitch about are happy, thanks.:doh


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with DLo. If the removal of these recipes was due to someone complaining about them, that is sad.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Where is the recipe? I was going to try it, looked real good, appreciate the posts man


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

you can find saltfisher at jettyfishing.com. he was told by a certain person that he was posting too many recipes. i really dont see the problem with posting too many recipes in the recipe forum. i tried several of his recipes and they were outstanding. :letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *CJF (8/3/2009)*you can find saltfisher at jettyfishing.com. he was told by a certain person that he was posting too many recipes. i really dont see the problem with posting too many recipes in the recipe forum. i tried several of his recipes and they were outstanding. :letsdrink




i throw the BS towel on that...too many "thin skinned" people...like the other threads, it ain't all about you...i called him out and he pm'd me (with choice words) and i sent him one back apologizing but, damn...blame me, i could give a weight challenged rodent's rear end...stay on jettyfishing.com...my wife is a gourmet chef and i have many relatives and friends who are in the culinary field..


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry ultralite. didnt mean to rattle your cage.:letsdrink


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats BS why can't he post His recipes in the recipe section. If it's that big of a deal why don't they do it like the politics section where it doesn't show up in recent post.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Ultralite (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *CJF (8/3/2009)*you can find saltfisher at jettyfishing.com. he was told by a certain person that he was posting too many recipes. i really dont see the problem with posting too many recipes in the recipe forum. i tried several of his recipes and they were outstanding. :letsdrink
> ...


:nononoi may be wrong but didnt you bash Will(dont panic)for calling out Curtis(Garbo) for posting BS threads?? but didnt you just call out this guy for posting a bunch of BS threads?? that would be a little hypocritical if you ask me. maybe i missed something though.. i do agree with you though. seems that this guys inbox threw up all over the off topic section


----------

